# Cooden 2012. Provisional date Friday 17th August.......



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2011)

Just trying to gauge interest for our return to Cooden next year.
Provisional date for the diaries is *FRIDAY 17th AUGUST.
*
As per the previous two visits, day will comprise of coffee/bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of team Stableford (played in 3's), ham egg and chips for lunch followed by an 18 hole individual Stableford.
Two course meal to follow, nothing fancy, just good honest to goodness pie and chips or something similar.
Cost of the day will be Â£65.00 approx (final cost to be confirmed within the next few days).
I don't require a deposit, just a commitment that you are coming along.

For those that haven't been before, Cooden is a lovely course in East Sussex...normally in very good condition and as 2012 is their Centenary year it should be better than ever.
The last two events have been well supported, and I don't think I've heard one bad word said against the course. The clubs website is here, which should give you some idea of what to expect..

http://www.coodenbeachgc.com/

I will be trying desperately to see if we can play off the white tees this year.....fingers crossed.

For anybody wishing to come from further afield, I am intending to take the following day off work and if enough people are interested I will arrange a game at another good quality course nearby for the Saturday.

Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is already in my diary, so put me down as interested.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, count me in too please. It was a cracking day this year.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 8, 2011)

count me in for both days please, and I'll have a jacket for the evening this time as well


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 8, 2011)

both days for me and possibly a guest if permissable


----------



## Bratty (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm in for Friday and potentially Saturday, Smiffy


----------



## RichardC (Nov 8, 2011)

Friday and Saturday for me and Friday for Charlie (if your accepting guests that is)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2011)

Put me as a provisional as finances are looking healthier for golf trips next year


----------



## Brookesy (Nov 8, 2011)

Only 3 hours drive for me so id definitley be interested  Ill have to say friday only at the moment as i think our club championship is that weekend but ill double check will be driving from bristol if anyone needs a lift share also?


----------



## TXL (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice one Rob, I will try and make it this time.


----------



## Jimbooo (Nov 8, 2011)

Count me in too please


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2011)

I would love to play old boy, but as I can only play 18 in a day happy to go on a reserve list with other weaklings.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 8, 2011)

Put me down Rob, please.

Would recommend this one to any forummer - a great day!


----------



## Swinger (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm interested. Sounds like good fun.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 9, 2011)

G1BB0 said:



			both days for me and possibly a guest if permissable 

Click to expand...




RichardC said:



			Friday and Saturday for me and Friday for Charlie (if your accepting guests that is)
		
Click to expand...

Guests not a problem Gentlemen....

So far we have...
*
1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. HOMER
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
*


----------



## heronsghyll (Nov 9, 2011)

Rob,

As before please reserve 3 x spaces for Guy, Robin and myself.

It will be another great day I am sure.

Dave


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice planning Rob. Put me down for a few lost balls! May well be up for the Saturday as well. Cheers. Paul


----------



## sev112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Count me in please Smiffy 
Presume you can arrange the sunshine  - i'll take that over the White tees


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Put me down please Rob.... or do i have to go on the reserve list first ??


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 10, 2011)

sev112 said:



			Count me in please Smiffy 
Presume you can arrange the sunshine  - i'll take that over the White tees 

Click to expand...

It will be sunny....guaranteed!



Scottjd1 said:



			Put me down please Rob.... or do i have to go on the reserve list first ?? 



Click to expand...

You're in!


----------



## heronsghyll (Nov 21, 2011)

Rob,

Now at 30 people - do you have a limit for the day?  

10 x 3 balls will be lucky to get round 36 including time for lunch as they don't let us start very early.

Just wondering about logistics>>>>>>

Dave


----------



## PieMan (Nov 21, 2011)

Put me down as a maybe for next year mate. That date could very well be when I am on family hols - hope I can make it as it is indeed a cracking course and the last two meets there have been excellent.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2011)

heronsghyll said:



			Rob,
Now at 30 people - do you have a limit for the day?  
10 x 3 balls will be lucky to get round 36 including time for lunch as they don't let us start very early.
Just wondering about logistics>>>>>>
Dave
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Dave. All in hand.
We had over 30 people lined up for this years event but quite a few dropped out prior to the event, which is bound to happen again next year.
If not, Cooden have the facility for a two tee start and some groups can go off the 14th and tack on the the back of the last group out from the 1st. They can then follow them around but will obviously finish at the 13th. Won't be a problem mate.



PieMan said:



			Put me down as a maybe for next year mate. That date could very well be when I am on family hols - hope I can make it as it is indeed a cracking course and the last two meets there have been excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you will be able to make it Paul, I know how much you like it down there....

*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. HOMER
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
*


----------



## BrummieFred (Nov 21, 2011)

Not been before but sounds like great fun, count me in or as reserve if list full, thanks. (h/c 14.4).


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2011)

BrummieFred said:



			Not been before but sounds like great fun, count me in or as reserve if list full, thanks. (h/c 14.4).
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully Smiffy will not score 82 points on the day again, and strut around like a peacock on heat.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2011)

richart said:



			Hopefully Smiffy will not score 82 points on the day again, and strut around like a peacock on heat.

Click to expand...

I don't think I will ever do that again Rich


----------



## User20205 (Nov 21, 2011)

richart said:



			Hopefully Smiffy will not score 82 points on the day again, and strut around like a peacock on heat.

Click to expand...

every dog has his day!! Even Homer came 2nd in something this year


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2011)

therod said:



			every dog has his day!! Even Homer came 2nd in something this year 

Click to expand...

Yeah but I came 1st & 1st!


----------



## User20205 (Nov 21, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			Yeah but I came 1st & 1st!


Click to expand...

that you did, 41 points AM & PM, however I think the morning comp was won by the awesome 3 some of Pieman, Bratty & some other knob! (is knob allowed anymore under the zero tolerance to swearing policy?)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2011)

therod said:



			that you did, 41 points AM & PM, however I think the morning comp was won by the awesome 3 some of Pieman, Bratty & some other knob! (is knob allowed anymore under the zero tolerance to swearing policy?)
		
Click to expand...

Ahh yeah but we didn't take part in the morning comp 'cos we only played as a 2 ball.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2011)

BrummieFred said:



			Not been before but sounds like great fun, count me in or as reserve if list full, thanks. (h/c 14.4).
		
Click to expand...

Places still available Fred. I've put you in mate.
*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. HOMER
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
32. BRUMMIE FRED
*


----------



## User20205 (Nov 21, 2011)

Your partner must have let you down, with 41 points you were almost half way there


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a "bump" for this in case anyone had forgotten or missed it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 24, 2012)

Im in Rob just the friday,thx


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2012)

Any more places available Smiffy. If so put me in please


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 24, 2012)

Smiffy

I put myself down as a provisional on some other less well known forum (!) so can you add me in?


----------



## SyR (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like a great course. I might be able to make both days, will know for sure by the end of the week.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. HOMER
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
32. BRUMMIE FRED
33. POKERJOKE
34. ANOTHERDOUBLE
35. ARNIEBOY
36. SyR (POSSIBLY)*


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. HOMER
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
32. BRUMMIE FRED
33. POKERJOKE
34. ANOTHERDOUBLE
35. ARNIEBOY
36. SyR (POSSIBLY)*

Click to expand...





Two Homers,are you trying to wind us up,smiffy.


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Two Homers,are you trying to wind us up,smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

A glass half full one, and a glass half empty one.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

richart said:



			A glass half full one, and a glass half empty one.

Click to expand...

Or one that is making good contact with the ball and one that isn't???
Feck knows how that happened. I'll correct it tonight


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not on there...can you put me down pwwweeeese


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I'm not on there...can you put me down pwwweeeese
		
Click to expand...

I'll remove the glass half empty Homer and replace him with the knob James later on


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'll remove the glass half empty Homer and replace him with the knob James later on


Click to expand...

Thanks 'Play through Smiffy'


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Thanks 'Play through Smiffy' 

Click to expand...

You are welcome Geezer. Cooden suits your game doesn't it, not having any trees


:whoo:


----------



## Bratty (Jan 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			You are welcome Geezer. Cooden suits your game doesn't it, not having any trees


:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Seem to remember there's trees on the first - he found them. Trees on the second - he found them. etc. etc.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. THE GLASS HALF FULL HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. JUSTONE
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
32. BRUMMIE FRED
33. POKERJOKE
34. ANOTHERDOUBLE
35. ARNIEBOY
36. SyR (POSSIBLY)*


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Seem to remember there's trees on the first - he found them. Trees on the second - he found them. etc. etc. 

Click to expand...

It was the ball!!

Always wondered....why do they use prickly trees?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bah, wish I could make this. Stupid weddings! :angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2012)

It should be a very quick round. I will be going out first and if any old dodderers are oinking it along the ground in front of me I will just barge through. I will ask first of course. But if they say "No" then God help them.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jan 25, 2012)

Rob,

Can you put my mate Terry down for this please?

Thanks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I'll remove the glass half empty Homer and replace him with the knob James later on


Click to expand...

Don't you bloody dare. I'm taking the HID for a long weekend and Cooden is my time off for good behaviour before I get dragged round doing the touristy bit.


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't you bloody dare. I'm taking the HID for a long weekend and Cooden is my time off for good behaviour before I get dragged round doing the touristy bit.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Martin, you were down to play twice on Smiffys list of players. The old boy is getting a bit muddled in his old age.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Don't worry Martin, you were down to play twice on Smiffys list of players. The old boy is getting a bit muddled in his old age.

Click to expand...

Good job. I'm not being dragged around antique shops and running the risk of the sea air making MRs H frisky without the oportunity to get some golf in as compensation. A man has his price you know


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 26, 2012)

Been looking to pop my forum meet cherry and this looks a great place to do it.  Can you put me down on the list please, if there's space.


----------



## Steve79 (Jan 26, 2012)

Please add me to the list, looks like a good day.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2012)

*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. THE GLASS HALF FULL HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. JUSTONE
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
32. BRUMMIE FRED
33. POKERJOKE
34. ANOTHERDOUBLE
35. ARNIEBOY
36. SyR (POSSIBLY)
37. Cheifi0
38. Steve79*


----------



## JustOne (Jan 28, 2012)

Cheifi0 said:



			Been looking to pop my forum meet cherry and this looks a great place to do it. Can you put me down on the list please, if there's space.
		
Click to expand...

There should be loads more opportunities before August... just keep an eye out here :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 28, 2012)

I will be looking on with interest.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			There should be loads more opportunities before August... just keep an eye out here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep. James is always organising days out


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry Rob will have to pull out of this one.
Sincere apologies


----------



## mullinsbeachbar (Feb 26, 2012)

Are there places still available for this? If yes, can you add me to the list.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 27, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Sorry Rob will have to pull out of this one.
Sincere apologies
		
Click to expand...

No problem Geez. Thanks for letting me know so early.



mullinsbeachbar said:



			Are there places still available for this? If yes, can you add me to the list.
		
Click to expand...

You are in Sir....

*1. SMIFFY
2. SWINGER
3. GOLFMMAD
4. RICHART
5. JIMBOO
6. TXL
7. BROOKESY
8. THE GLASS HALF FULL HOMER
9. RICHARDC
10. CHARLIE
11. BRATTY
12. G1BBO
13. G1BBO GUEST ?
14. JUSTONE
15. MURPHTHEMOG
16. FULL THROTTLE
17. THE ROD
18. TIM ELLIS (GOLF MAGIC)
19. HERONSGHYLL
20. GUY
21. ROBIN
22. LEFTIE
23. DHAN
24. PN-WOKINGHAM
25. RAY TAYLOR
26. ALAN BANNISTER
27. GREG LINDLEY
28. KHALID SARWAR
29. SCOTTJD1
30. SEV112
31. PIEMAN (POSSIBLY)
32. BRUMMIE FRED
33. TERRY
34. ANOTHERDOUBLE
35. ARNIEBOY
36. SyR (POSSIBLY)
37. Cheifi0
38. Steve79
39. Mullinsbeachbar.
*


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2012)

Just an update to confirm this meet is still taking place, been a bit quiet recently what with Woburn and Woodhall Spa.
Attendees list now looking like this.....(as far as I can remember!).

*1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. TXL
7. Brooksey
8. Homer
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Gibbo
13. Gibbo Guest
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Sev112
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. AnotherDouble
35. ArnieBoy
36. Syr (Possibly)
37. Cheifi0
38. Steve79
39. Mullinsbeachbar
40. Scott Pudney 
*


----------



## Hooper (Apr 27, 2012)

Smiffy - Any chance of getting into this or on the reserve list?

Thanks


----------



## SyR (Apr 27, 2012)

SyR said:



			Looks like a great course. I might be able to make both days, will know for sure by the end of the week.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I can't make this date now.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2012)

Hooper said:



			Smiffy - Any chance of getting into this or on the reserve list?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...




SyR said:



			Sorry, I can't make this date now.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Hooper
 you've replaced SyR at number 36 mate


*1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. TXL
7. Brooksey
8. Homer
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Gibbo
13. Gibbo Guest
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Sev112
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. AnotherDouble
35. ArnieBoy
36. Hooper
37. Cheifi0
38. Steve79
39. Mullinsbeachbar
40. Scott Pudney *


----------



## arnieboy (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy

No.35 can't make it now as HID has booked us a week in Somerset travelling there that day. Shame as it is the nearest meet to me that I have seen!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2012)

Smiffy, I can't make it as something has come and work wont let me have the time off


----------



## Smiffy (May 4, 2012)

*1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. TXL
7. Brooksey
8. Scott Pudney
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Gibbo
13. Gibbo Guest
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Sev112
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. AnotherDouble
35. Mullinsbeachbar
36. Hooper
37. Cheifi0
38. Steve79*


----------



## Hooper (May 4, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Hi Hooper
 you've replaced SyR at number 36 mate


Thanks Smiffy. Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2012)

Just a bump for this in case anybody else is interested or anybody else has to pull out.
I think the latest attendance sheet looks like this. Let me know if I've made any mistakes!
More information of the event shortly (still waiting to hear back from the club)

*1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. Bargain Barry
7. Brooksey
8. Steve79
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Gibbo
13. Gibbo Guest
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Sev112
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. AnotherDouble
35. Mullinsbeachbar
36. Hooper
37. Cheifi0
*


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 20, 2012)

Could you add me on please Smiffy, looks like a nice course and a chance to meet some more forum members.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 20, 2012)

I know General Store was interested. I'll PM him, Smiffy.


----------



## rickg (Jun 20, 2012)

Stick me down please Smiffy....


----------



## GeneralStore (Jun 20, 2012)

Bratty, your inbox is full. 

I cant make this unfortunately, wont be able to get away from work


----------



## Bratty (Jun 20, 2012)

GeneralStore said:



			Bratty, your inbox is full. 

I cant make this unfortunately, wont be able to get away from work
		
Click to expand...

Inbox now empty. Shame, mate. We'll get out again soon enough hopefully.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 20, 2012)

rickg said:



			Stick me down please Smiffy....
		
Click to expand...

If we end up car sharing again, set an alarm or two!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 20, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			If we end up car sharing again, set an alarm or two!
		
Click to expand...

A scene in Four Weddings and a Funeral springs to mind...

And if Rickg doesn't wake up this time, I know which of those five events is likely to occur!


----------



## sev112 (Jun 20, 2012)

Smiffy - apologies, but mrs sev112 has now organised a summer holiday either side of this date  - and it was on the calender !!!! 

Looks like youve got a good turn out anyway
steve


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 20, 2012)

me nor my guest can make it as have a leave blockage in the summer hols so until its lifted I can't book any time off and don't wanna risk commiting this late only to drop out... another meet missed grrrrrr


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Smiffy - apologies, but mrs sev112 has now organised a summer holiday either side of this date  - and it was on the calender !!!! 

Looks like youve got a good turn out anyway
steve
		
Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			me nor my guest can make it as have a leave blockage in the summer hols so until its lifted I can't book any time off and don't wanna risk commiting this late only to drop out... another meet missed grrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

No problems lads. Thanks for letting me know....list adjusted to now show Paperboy and Rick.

*1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. Bargain Barry
7. Brooksey
8. Steve79
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Paperboy
13. RickG
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Cheifi0
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. AnotherDouble
35. Mullinsbeachbar
36. Hooper
*


----------



## rickg (Jun 21, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			If we end up car sharing again, set an alarm or two!
		
Click to expand...

last time I played there I seem to remember coming straight from the airport after a business trip and got there about 4 hours early........ended up in a greasy spoon in my Lime green trousers........not recommended  when  there are lots of hairy truckers around  .......biggest breakfast I ever had though, followed by a bacon roll when I got to Cooden golf club!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 21, 2012)

rickg said:



			...ended up in a greasy spoon in my Lime green trousers........not recommended  when  there are lots of hairy truckers around  

Click to expand...

Which explains why you were walking rather gingerly for the morning round, Rick! :rofl:


----------



## rickg (Jun 23, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Which explains why you were walking rather gingerly for the morning round, Rick! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

nope...that was due to helping PNWokingham look for the 15 balls he had lost in the nettles!!


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 24, 2012)

hotel now booked, see you there.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2012)

*1. Smiffy
2. Swinger
3. Golfmmad
4. Richart
5. Jimboo
6. Bargain Barry
7. Brooksey
8. Steve79
9. RichardC
10. Charlie
11. Bratty
12. Paperboy
13. RickG
14. JustOne
15. Murphthemog
16. Full Throttle
17. TheRod
18. Tim Ellis (Golf Magic)
19. Heronsghyll
20. Guy
21. Robin
22. Leftie
23. Dhan
24. PN-Wokingham
25. Ray Taylor
26. Alan Bannister
27. Greg Lindley
28. Khalid Sarwar
29. ScottJD1
30. Cheifi0
31. Pieman (Possibly)
32. Brummie Fred
33. Terry
34. Hooper
*


----------



## Brookesy (Jul 11, 2012)

Smiffy what time should we be aiming to get there for?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2012)

Brookesy said:



			Smiffy what time should we be aiming to get there for?
		
Click to expand...

Well the first tee is normally booked from 9.30 so anytime between 8.30 - 9.00 would be ideal, just so I know that everybody is there and I can collect the monies.
I will post further details up by the end of the month


----------



## Brookesy (Jul 12, 2012)

Would it be possible to add a guest smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2012)

Brookesy said:



			Would it be possible to add a guest smiffy?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Brookesy. As this thread has been going for quite a while I'm just about to start another where people can confirm whether they are still coming or not. I need to contact Cooden fairly soon to confirm final numbers. If you can confirm that both you and your guest will be coming along that would be great. A name would be useful too!!
Rob


----------

